# Honda HS35 stalls after 10 minutes



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

So I am baffled by this blower, its my neighbors and the thing keeps stalling after 10 minutes use. I suspected clogged carb hence took it off, serviced it completely and even still the issue is there, a quick google search suggests a few others having the same issue. 

Does this motor have a low oil shut off built in? Any ideas on what might be causing this issue? The line to the carb is clear and the fuel filter is fine as well. So the carb is not starving of fuel. Once the snowblower stalls it wont fire back up for at least a few minutes.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Try loosening the gas cap and see if the problem goes away.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Grunt said:


> Try loosening the gas cap and see if the problem goes away.


I will try that, didnt think of that 

Also, found this post on another forum, I guess some of the earlier HS35 models came with points rather than TCI units. I have to check the serial number to confirm, I am pretty sure this unit has the TCI



> Anyone want to hear my Honda snow blower story? I inherited a 1984(?) HS35 with a G150 engine that had been sitting a long time. I moved it from Minnesota to Missouri 5 years ago and never used it. It was serviced in Minnesota but they couldn’t figure out what was wrong with it. It ran but barely. What it did was surge. It would speed up then almost die then catch and speed up again and almost die. I thought it was the idle / off idle circuit in the carburetor in conjunction with the governor. I thought what was happening was the idle wasn’t supplying gas and the governor would open the carburetor wide open and the main jet would take off until the governor told it to slow down again where the idle circuit didn’t work. I cleaned the carburetor with no success. I figured that had to be it so I bought a new carburetor. No Joy. After getting very pissed at it I played with it again watched the governor work and realized what was happening was the governor was moving but not in control. The engine would get to a certain speed and almost act like a rev limiter kicked in. If I held the governor wide open it acted the same way. I hooked an automotive timing light to the plug and when it rev limited the light went crazy. 30yearTech pointed me at some Honda manuals and I took the flywheel off and found POINTS, what the heck are those? Rotating the crank I could see they were barely opening (0.003”). The manual said to adjust them so they just opened when the flywheel was at the F mark. I couldn’t see the points with the flywheel on so I disconnected the coil and put an ohmmeter to see at what point they opened and kept adjusting them. Now runs great. Wah-hoo. Bring on the snow.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

JnC said:


> So I am baffled by this blower, its my neighbors and the thing keeps stalling after 10 minutes use. I suspected clogged carb hence took it off, serviced it completely and even still the issue is there, a quick google search suggests a few others having the same issue.
> 
> Does this motor have a low oil shut off built in? Any ideas on what might be causing this issue? The line to the carb is clear and the fuel filter is fine as well. So the carb is not starving of fuel. Once the snowblower stalls it wont fire back up for at least a few minutes.


Point-style ignition went away with serial number 1048328, FYI. Later production used solid-state ignition, and also had a few design changes to the auger & housing. 

Running good and then stalling does not sound ignition-related, although I've heard of heat-related failures of an ignition coil, but never on a snow blower.

The symptoms do sound like a fuel or air delivery/venting issue, assuming the internals of the engine are okay.

A fuel-related problem is generally due to an issue with the carburetor, often debris or foreign material (even a speck). A complete cleaning, which may require a soak in an ultrasound tank, must include compressed air and it must be done to every single hole, passageway, jet, etc. Failing that, it can sometimes just be easier to replace the carburetor with a new one (including all the gaskets). 

Venting issues (air can't get into the tank as fuel is consumed) may also be caused to debris anywhere in the venting system. Be 100% sure the gaskets and insulator were installed correctly; this is a common problem when a carburetor is removed but the gaskets or insulator are not installed in the correct position or orientation. 

The HS35 also has a special air guide to help direct/retain heat around the carburetor to prevent icing, so check it for damage or issues as well. 

Double-check the operation of the choke; does the choke plate fully open and close when the choke knob is turned? If the choke is not working correctly (not staying open) you'd have a rich-running (too much fuel, too little air) that would cause poor performance and possible stalling.

Keep in mind, the HS35 is an older flat-head design. Any idea how old or how many hours might be on this one? Do you ever see any white or black smoke from the exhaust? Are you the original owner or have any other service history?

Finally, the HS35 does not have Oil Alert.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you for the input, Robert. 

I serviced the snow blower a few years back, changed the auger blades etc and serviced the carb. Back then I was not too familiar with small engines. When I cleaned the carb a couple of days ago, I saw the insulator and the gasket that goes in between the insulator and the carb, didnt think much of it. 

I think I know what the issue is, while doing the service a few years ago I might have put in the insulator/engine/carb gaskets in the wrong order. Doing that will block the breather channel built into the insulator. 

Notice gaskets 11 and 12.










Just gotta go back now and swap them, really hoping thats the issue as the machine runs great otherwise.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Been there and done that sort of thing myself. Hope that does the trick. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

So I took the carb off and sadly the orientation of the gaskets is just fine. 

I did however notice that the gasket between the insulator and carb is swollen, which leads me to believe that the swelling is blocking the breather passage carved into the face of the carb. 

Only one way to find out is by replacing the gasket. Since I have to wait a few days before the new gasket comes in, any recommendations on what I can use to make a makes shift gasket so I can use the blower in the meantime?


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Replaced the gasket, all's well .


----------

